# Pet shop



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

I was selling my mice to a pet store reguarly. It was a privately owned shop about 10 miles out of Hobart. Then last Friday on the news said a bad car accident close to it. And unfortunately it was the two people that ran the shop involved in the accident. I only found out yesterday it was them. So the shop is closed for now but should be re-opening next Monday. I think the lady boss has a few fractures and her hubby was with her. She was driving, it was a head on smash involving a truck. I wish them well anyway.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh that's horrible


----------

